# METH: Smoking vs. snorting



## robert69

Good day to all!  A few questions:

1)Is there a difference in the high you get from snorting meth vs. smoking meth?.

2)If so, what is the high like?.

3)Which method do you prefer better?.  

4)In which method does the high last longer?

5)Any other comments you'd like to add?.

thanks


----------



## LightTrailz

I never smoked my meth , i was always more keen to snorting it , mostly because i was always into snorting my stuff . i found the high very nice and euphoric just like snorting it but it also was very short lived for me , so if i wanted to tweak for a few hours i could then go to sleep but i also wouldnt rack up big ass lines . they were always small 1 inchers .. 

i never tried smoking because i never knew where to get the exact meth pipe used until i quit using .. found them in my local headshop lol go figure eh ..


----------



## travelaroundNC

Smoking hits me a little harder and a little faster.  Snorting is smoother and last longer.  But for the very best high I like to mix my methods - -maybe if I am smoking for 4 or 5 hours - I'll snort a small line up each nostril maybe 3 times duirng that period.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

You could compare these
with these


----------



## ebola?

dont forget the possibilities of eating and plugging.


----------



## delta_9

Well, you're still taking the same drug, so the fundamental effects should be the same, but you're talking about 2 very differnt ROAs....and there's plenty more after these 2.
However, smoking meth has about 90% bioavailability vs. 80% nasal.


----------



## thebillpill

the expiriences i've had with meth left me with this. smoking it was not that fun for me, got really tweaked out but it didnt last long at all and gave me a wicked headache. snorting on the other hand lasted a lot longer and was basically like snorting super-coke..


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

I have never smoked it, so I can't speak to that. But it is my observations that people who only snort meth - like me and my pals - do not seem to get meth-mouth. It just seems not to fuck your body up quite as bad as smoking. (Although with enough use, yeah, it'll fuck you up, no question about it.) 
It's also easier to do on the fly, in clubs and such. And I certainly got plenty high, so...


----------



## chromecm

Smoking gave me a way longer high and was more of a mind fuck. Snorting hit me harder, gave me a more direct high.  Sorry if that doesn't make sense.  Oxy's + fibromyalgia = brain fog for me.  
   I've read that smoking is more addictive but I don't know if that is true. When I was in high school I would snort every now and then.  But it didn't take me long to turn into a full blown tweaker after I started smoking it.


----------



## Gormur

> 1)Is there a difference in the high you get from snorting meth vs. smoking meth?.



yes. snorting requires more material (meth) than smoking to get high, because of bioavailability issues... i.e. - 62.7% oral; *79% nasal*; *90.3% smoked*; 99% rectally; 100% IV ... so as you'd guess, the oral method requires the most material (meth) to produce a high and has the longest duration of effects as well. the quicker the onset/crossing of the BBB occurs, the higher the users' tolerance becomes as well. 

due to idividual metabolism issues, everyone experiences differing effects from the various ROAs. -- 

(FTR i've only used crystal meth...)--

Me:

oral meth: hits within 15-20min and lasts about 5hrs with a gradual tapering (yes fast metabolism sucks, kids). it fucks up my stomach ("knots-in-my-gut feeling") for about 24 hours altho i'm very hungry while on it and eat quite a bit more than usual, actually. nice lingering euphoria (often outlasting all other effects), increased stamina and motivation; heightened libido (sometimes), enhanced cognitive ability, relaxation, enhanced motor skills, *improved artistic creativity (speculation!  ). very good to eat your meth for long-hours of work! (keep in mind i have ADD so meth slows everything down and i can actually process things much more easily, making me more focused and productive).

insufflated meth: i don't like this method. it takes [wastes] a lot of material that could be used to _get you going_ and fucks your nose up.. to me there isn't much of a rush..just more of a sudden buzzed alertness not much more intense than the oral method followed by endless hours of edginess, mood swings, and fiending for more when that awful comedown hits and you're too strung out to fall asleep.  overall it's a 2hr body buzz w/a little euphoria followed by 2+ hrs of feeling like shit till you're either asleep or you're doing more. 8)

smoking meth: absolute favorite if i'm just chillin at home, at a party with friends, anything casual... the rush is a feeling of profound calmness and relaxed mood with focus and a good amount of mental energy -- note here the difference between the mental energy (alertness) of smoking meth and the physical+mental energy/stamina of eating meth. no stomach issues.

note: mood is noticeably brighter, creating a more emphathogenic experience; rather than a cerebral high with a CNS buzz associated with oral meth use...sometimes nasal

note: duration depends on too many factors to effectively cover here...how many hits are taken over a period of time, how much is smoked, metabolism, tolerance, etc etc... 

let's just say i take one nice big hit off 30-40mg..i'll be alert, mildly energized, emotionally balanced (a bit happy, actually), mellow, capable, and sociable for a good 2-3hrs. it's almost a bit like a small dose of MDMA, without any nasty comedown. i can even sleep while i'm on it and feel great when coming down (it makes me tired..but in the pleasant euphoric way an opiate would). taking more than a few hits in a day becomes pointless, tho....

perpetual re-dosing with any ROA is self-destructive. Without proper rest and nutrition the mind and body will begin to show signs of weakness even while dosed (hallucinations, fatigue, etc)... 



> 3)Which method do you prefer better?


smoking %). then i use oral when i don't have much left or i need it to work on..in much the same way i'd take my (scripted) vyvanse or adderall for the same thing



> 4)In which method does the high last longer?


hmm...i would say the oral ROA, altho not everyone actually experiences a _high_ when they eat meth due to a lot of factors. as for me, i get a nice long-lasting euphoria extending beyond the body buzz and enhanced cognitive function...much like an afterglow



> 5)Any other comments you'd like to add?


plugging  is supposedly the shit (pun intended). i wouldn't mind trying it just for the hell of it, altho at a time when i have a lot of the stuff lying around, because i'd be too paranoid about wasting my precious diamonds on anal efforts gone awry.


...and yes, i'm high, tweakn my face off some nice uncut...one last smoke before zzz time %)

Peace


----------



## leigh12

i quit smoking ice/meth long ago because of tolerance and quality at the time 

snorted first time last month (0.15g) , had me higher than any other time odd enough 

reminded me of my first toke on the pipe to be honest


----------



## the_ketaman

1)Is there a difference in the high you get from snorting meth vs. smoking meth?.

Snorting seems to last longer and is a lot more of an uppity high if you get me. Smoking is a lot more rushy and euphoric IMO though it doesnt last as long.

2)If so, what is the high like?.

Snorting-More energy, you seem to stay on one level of the high rather than going up and down and up and down.

Smoking-RUSHY, tingly electric feelings throughout your body, not so energetic(though of course any way you take meth will be energetic) much more feindish, doesnt last as long and is my preffered MOA.

3)Which method do you prefer better?.

Smoking for sure, I enjoy the whole ritual of putting the meth in the pipe and rolling the liquid around and getting fat hits and lots of thick smoke.

4)In which method does the high last longer?

Snorting usually lasts longer but maybe thats just me, but the quality of the high isnt as goo as smoking imo.

5)Any other comments you'd like to add?.

Smoking is a lot more addictive, you will go through a lot more meth smoking it and it becomes very hard to put the pipe down. Smoking meth hits you in roughly the same time as injecting(I think even quicker, feel free t prove me wrong if thats the case) Smoking is way more fun, though smoking ruins a lot more lives than sniffing. Smoking doesnt hurt, sniffing burns like hell on earth...i would only sniff if someone were offering me a line otherwise its smoking all the way....BUT, if its your first time doing meth then id suggest sniffing just to get the feel for it, you dont fiend so much if your sniffing, if by some chance you do become addicted, smoking is usually the step before you start injecting so if you dont want to get into it hard then stick to orally using or sniffing. I was one of many who started of using orally, then sniffing, then smoking and then IV'ing. These days if im using meth I usually do a shot then smoke for the rest of the night. Either way, meth is far from good for you and if you are going to smoke it make sure you have someone who can show you how to do it properly because there is a wright and wrog way to smoke te stuff and if you smoke it the wrong way then you will waste a shitload of it and therefore waste money. IMO I think you should just stick to sniffing coz I reckon smoking is more addictive than shooing the stuff. I can have maybe 4 shots in a night and forget about using more but when im smoking Its nt often that  put the ipe down, smoking basically take over your thoughts when your on the stuff, all I ever think about is that next toke out of the pipe whereas if im shooting I can forget about the next hot until I actually need it...I dont recommend shooting the stuff to anyone though, smoking is just as good anyway.

Good luck and dont go too hard. and sorry if theres heaps of typo's..my keyboard sucks and I need a new one.


----------



## drug_mentor

Smoking is definately better than snorting, hits quicker and is more euphoric I find. Snorting does last longer but you use less to get an effect smoking so by the time you redose a few times smoking actually works out more economically than snorting.

Smoking is definately more habit forming though, and you can waste a lot by doing it wrong. For a newbie I would say get a feel for it with snorting before you try smoking.

The only method I have tried I don't really like (I haven't plugged or injected it) is orally, for me personally it seems like the awakeness lasts a lot longer than the high when it is used orally. I can see why someone who used it for work in moderate doses could work out a happy medium here where by the time they slept they had came down fully and they got the most out of a small amount of product but I only use it to get high. I used it at work a few times but just always smoked or snorted it when I did.


----------



## theotherside

I have tried both methods and both have goods and bads. Smoking is quicker and shorter acting to me, but since I'm already a cig/bud smoker it tends to almost make my lungs hurt. Snorting gives a more well rounded feeling but if burns SO BAD! Those shards are at the top of my list as far as painfull things to snort.


----------



## Process

I loved snorting when i was useing. Never lasted as long as when i would eat it, or plugged (never enjoyed that roa only tried it once or twice but just because it was the best way to absorb the drug) Snorting provides that pain and pleasure deal. nice rush of pain in your nose to feel alive, then the great mental alertness.


----------



## OxyMorph

I usually smoke it over snorting it.  The high is better and my nose isn't on fire.  It doesn't last as long as snorting it but you get higher.  have fun.


----------



## Gormur

theotherside26 said:


> I have tried both methods and both have goods and bads. Smoking is quicker and shorter acting to me, but since I'm already a cig/bud smoker it tends to almost make my lungs hurt. Snorting gives a more well rounded feeling but if burns SO BAD! Those shards are at the top of my list as far as painfull things to snort.



smoking it shouldn't make your lungs hurt, unless maybe you're smoking some cut...if that's the case you can always burn it off and smoke the remaining pure shit


----------



## epiks

Snorting it I could take a few SMALL bumps and be up all night, i used about 1-2g and was up for a week straight(fuck meth!) haha, its addictive shit.

Smoking it, I loved the relaxing feeling I got, you still get high, just not AS high. 

I'd rather smoke still...


----------



## Jacksonator

which is better for your health snorting or smoking?


----------



## deficiT

Jacksonator said:


> which is better for your health snorting or smoking?




Neither are exactly good for your health. Snorting it burns like hell. Smoking it is terrible for your lungs. I prefer snorting it as it just works better for me.


The safest way to consume would be orally. 

Also welcome to BL, swing by New Member Introductions to introduce yourself. This thread is also pretty old so you might get quicker answers posting on something more recent.


----------



## Keif' Richards

We actually are completely aware of Methamphetamine and its bioavailability. Think about smoking a but, it hits you quick. You can chew tobacco, but that's not as "intense".

9/10 Whom I know that changed to smoking. It truly is a lot like crack. People take hits every 15 minutes... from a drug that lasts at least 8 hours.

I advise against but speed really isn't my thing. This is mostly here say.


----------



## tweakerguy

I would smoke more often than not when i was younger, but never objected to snorting it either. Now its basically my only ROA . 
Loooonger *noticeable* effects and none of that fiendy compulsion to keep doing more like with smoking. 
Unless you're fresh from a good long break or a new user The ceiling effect comes fast and after half a bowl (setting aside many other factors) each subsequent hit just leaves me feeling more and more spun out and brain locked/paranoid. The crash, i always felt was disproportionately worse, too. 
Smoking just doesnt do it for me anymore, for whatever reason. Im on 50mg Zoloft as well, so maybe thats the issue,  idk.


----------



## Joey

robert69 said:


> Good day to all!  A few questions:
> 
> 1)Is there a difference in the high you get from snorting meth vs. smoking meth?.
> 
> 2)If so, what is the high like?.
> 
> 3)Which method do you prefer better?.
> 
> 4)In which method does the high last longer?
> 
> 5)Any other comments you'd like to add?.
> 
> thanks


1) Snorting meth is maybe a litle harder hitting at first because when I snort meth I snort far more than I would take in a single hit smoking. Dose carefully, never load more than you'd smoke in a single sitting - and not the whole session just what'd you'd smoke to start first sitting.

Otherwise, it's maybe a little less euphoric/intense but it's definitely a smoother ride and longer lasting in my experience. Here's an entire study on the bioavailabilities of meth in intranasal vs smoked vs IV. Interesting stuff.



			Sci-Hub | The bioavailability of intranasal and smoked methamphetamine. Clinical Pharmacology & Therapeutics, 74(5), 475–486 | 10.1016/j.clpt.2003.08.002
		


2) The high is pretty similar either way with slight differences in intensity and duration. More energy, euphoria, focus (or hyperfocus + sidetracked all the time "tweaking"), mind expansion, increase in physical ability, increased interest, etc etc.

That's a good buzz. It can go different ways too up to and including pure depression/psychosis/trainweck.

3) Snorting is quicker, no smoke in the air, less fiendy because you do a line and you're done. It burns like fuck though. I usually prefer to smoke but snorting is superior is many ways. I just like "blowing clouds". I obsess over the pipe. Quick bump off the hand sure is handy though in a "pinch".

4) Snorting, in my opinion. At the very least you'll spend a lot less time getting high and a lot more time BEING high.

5) Snort it. Pipe obsession is a bitch and it's easy to fuck up too. Quicker, more discreet, no confusion whether you're doing it the best you can, etc.


----------



## tweakerguy

Alex_1991 said:


> It burns like fuck though.



The burn is honestly one of the best parts of snorting the stuff. 

The biggest drawback for me is  the drip. Once it starts coming i can't relax until i brush my teeth or rinse with something. The bitterness is bad enough but all i can focus on is the stuff getting all over my teeth and fucking them up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

tweakerguy said:


> but all i can focus on is the stuff getting all over my teeth and fucking them up.



I've started to think the same way about my veins - meth is so fucking corrosive its insane to put into any part of you.


----------



## tweakerguy

Atelier3 said:


> I've started to think the same way about my veins - meth is so fucking corrosive its insane to put into any part of you.


It's bad but i think i might be over thinking it a bit because i've always been ocd about my teeth. 
Ive come to realize the stuff isn't nearly as caustic as I was lead to believe way back when. Probably not much more than any food grade salt. 
What it does do though is give you dry mouth, and thats really what leads to the tooth decay.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

robert69 said:


> Good day to all!  A few questions:
> 
> 1)Is there a difference in the high you get from snorting meth vs. smoking meth?.
> 
> 2)If so, what is the high like?.
> 
> 3)Which method do you prefer better?.
> 
> 4)In which method does the high last longer?
> 
> 5)Any other comments you'd like to add?.
> 
> thanks


1) Assuming equal strength, snorting gives a better surge yet takes longer, I feel the hit of a puff straight after finishing a bowl and snorting seems to take longer

2) Better smoking and if with others we feel it at same time, both methods are "more-ish" so temptation to consume more to achieve a bigger high is there in both

3)smoking

4)smoking 


5)iv high is incomparable to either and won't be felt in same way, better off not injecting as it really is far too addictive.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Jacksonator said:


> which is better for your health snorting or smoking?




Out of this two probably snorting as you'll know earlier if you've started causing damage to your endothelial lining from nose bleeds I think.

Boofing it seems the least risky as your rectum is made for absorbing rather than your nose and no loss from gastric juices.

It's not healthy as you will know but most fun things aren't...Lol.


----------



## Coxenormous

Snorting has a more Euphoric effect with me (Depending on the Meth quality). Smoking it for me is a more focused high. More as if you're looking to beat your tally whacker, snorting is the way to go


----------



## Coxenormous

& I don't see how people can OD on Meth. I get good shit, & I can snort a freight train and still be okay.... Everyone is built different this I know, but if you're new to it I can see heart rate issues... Other than that, Like I said... Kinda hard to OD on... You rarely hear of people ODing on Meth.. Layne Staley did from Alice In Chains (My Favorite band)


----------



## opiatekrzy

Hahha! Smoking is more for sex sessions and complete perverted porn session for hours on end


----------



## Joey

Coxenormous said:


> & I don't see how people can OD on Meth. I get good shit, & I can snort a freight train and still be okay.... Everyone is built different this I know, but if you're new to it I can see heart rate issues... Other than that, Like I said... Kinda hard to OD on... You rarely hear of people ODing on Meth.. Layne Staley did from Alice In Chains (My Favorite band)


I thought he was speedballing and surrounded by paint cans so maybe huffing too? Regardless, he was a chronic and extreme addict who'd used a ton crack, heroin (and you say meth too) for years on end without any cash or supply issue. His body was giving out completely and he would've died anyway most likely , weighed 85lbs at 6'1". Didn't have control of his bowels anymore to illustrate how hard he did himself in.

Just wondering where you read or heard there was meth involved, Im a fan too, and I haven't seen anything towards that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> & I don't see how people can OD on Meth. I get good shit, & I can snort a freight train and still be okay.... Everyone is built different this I know, but if you're new to it I can see heart rate issues... Other than that, Like I said... Kinda hard to OD on... You rarely hear of people ODing on Meth.. Layne Staley did from Alice In Chains (My Favorite band)



Not from snorting or smoking maybe but you can feel the limit being reached by IV and also by plugging if you go to hard. I can imagine an OD from either of those methods for someone with not much tolerance.


----------

